# EA: DLC-Umsatz schlägt Spiele-Verkäufe ums Doppelte



## Knusperferkel (2. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA: DLC-Umsatz schlägt Spiele-Verkäufe ums Doppelte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA: DLC-Umsatz schlägt Spiele-Verkäufe ums Doppelte


----------



## Batze (2. November 2015)

Wenn man mehr Arbeit/Aufwand in die DLCs steckt als in die eigentlichen Spiele wundert das doch niemanden.
Die Spiele sind doch nur noch Mittel zum Zweck um eben DLCs zu verkaufen.
Eine schreckliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Amosh (2. November 2015)

Mal ganz davon ab: Sag bei den Zahlen nochmal jemand, der PC sei unwichtig...

Und jetzt zum Topic: Zusatzinhalte sind halt eben deswegen eine nette Einnahmequelle, weil vor allem Fans der jeweiligen Marken durchaus bereit sind, für Kleinigkeiten zu zahlen. Hier n Skin, dort ne neue Waffe, dann wieder n neues Auto... So wird man auf Dauer auch sein Geld los. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich kaufe auch DLCs - aber in den allermeisten Fällen beschränke ich mich da auf Story-DLCs, Skins und dergleichen müssen mir schon extrem gut gefallen, dass ich dafür Geld lasse...


----------



## Theojin (2. November 2015)

Irgendwann kriegst du nur noch die angepaßt Engine, bzw. generell das Grundkonstrukt des Spiels für 50€, und den Spielinhalt kann man sich dann wie beim Aldi um die Ecke zusammenstellen, natürlich kostet dann wie beim Aldi um die Ecke jedes Teil extra. Aber gut, EA und die anderen Big Player haben eigentlich nicht soviel Spiele im Angebot, die für mich ein Muß sind. Seit DA:I kaufe ich kein AAA Spiel mehr von den Großen, ich warte immer auf die AIO oder GOTY Edition. 
Man scheint das ja finanziell sehr gut verschmerzen zu können, es ist sowieso ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Zum Glück gibt es viele starke Indie Spiele, das war ja vor etlichen Jahren noch ganz anders. Dann werfe ich denen eben mein Geld in den Rachen.


----------



## martinsan (2. November 2015)

Ja die Befürchtung hatte ich auch schon, dass diese Geschäftsart Gewinn bringen muss. Angebot und Nachfrage........o_O


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2015)

Eine traurige Entwicklung, aber man hat sich diese Generation ja genau "herangezüchtet". Ich nenne sie immer die Handyklingeltongeneration, weil dort fing das Ganze ja an. Damals hat man die jungen Menschen schon daran gewöhnt, in dem man irgendwelche blödsinnigen Handyklingeltöne verkauft hat. Das ging dann immer weiter und weiter. Diese Generation spielt heute auch auf dem PC und der Konsole und macht da eben weiter. Ich kann z.B. immer nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn Menschen dafür bezahlen, dass der Charakter ein anderes Hemd trägt oder ähnliches. Da kommt man aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr heraus. Für diese Leute ist das normal, weil die gleich so erzogen wurden.
Manche Spiele der heutigen Zeit wirken deshalb schon wie ein Einkaufszentrum, an dem zufällig noch ein Spiel dranhängt. 
Wie hier schon jemand schrieb, das Beste in der heutigen Zeit ist, wenn man einfach auf eine Goty wartet.


----------



## Metko1 (2. November 2015)

Disney Infinity 3.0: Play Without Limits
das ist die Zukunft!


----------



## Gemar (3. November 2015)

Retail-Verkäufe wurden also nicht berücksichtigt.
Da der Retail-Markt bei Konsolen wichtiger ist, ist diese Statistik unrelevant für das Verhältnis Basisspiel zu DLC.
Man nehme einfach mal Call of Duty oder Battlefield, die als Retail-Version bestellt wurden, aber die DLCs werden digital erworben.

Die Statistik zeigt also nur eins: Digitale Spiele generieren weniger Umsatz als digitale DLCs. Was auch nicht zu wundern braucht.

Von daher ist die Behauptung von PC Games auf der Hauptseite falsch:
 *EA: DLC-Umsatz schlägt Spiele-Verkäufe ums Doppelte*
 02.11.2015  Electronic  Arts veröffentlicht den aktuellen Quartalsbericht. In den Grafiken ganz  klar zu sehen: DLCs generieren den doppelten Umsatz von eigentlichen  Spielen. 

Ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig an ob Ihr dabei nicht an die Retail-Fassungen gedacht habt?


----------



## Orzhov (3. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine traurige Entwicklung, aber man hat sich diese Generation ja genau "herangezüchtet". Ich nenne sie immer die Handyklingeltongeneration, weil dort fing das Ganze ja an. Damals hat man die jungen Menschen schon daran gewöhnt, in dem man irgendwelche blödsinnigen Handyklingeltöne verkauft hat. Das ging dann immer weiter und weiter. Diese Generation spielt heute auch auf dem PC und der Konsole und macht da eben weiter. Ich kann z.B. immer nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn Menschen dafür bezahlen, dass der Charakter ein anderes Hemd trägt oder ähnliches. Da kommt man aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr heraus. Für diese Leute ist das normal, weil die gleich so erzogen wurden.
> Manche Spiele der heutigen Zeit wirken deshalb schon wie ein Einkaufszentrum, an dem zufällig noch ein Spiel dranhängt.
> Wie hier schon jemand schrieb, das Beste in der heutigen Zeit ist, wenn man einfach auf eine Goty wartet.



Meistens bin ich ja geneigt dir zuzustimmen. Nur hier ergiest dich schon sehr weitläufig und unter anderem auch über "meine" Generation. Dabei verallgemeinerst du sehr stark und ich muss leider sagen das meine Eltern nie mit mir über DLC gesprochen haben. Was du hier als allgemeingültige Aussage verkaufst ist in Wirklichkeit jedoch die Summe Einzelner die ähnliche Entscheidungen getroffen haben. 

Diese Entwicklungen sind für Endkunden sicherlich nicht durchgehen zu begrüßen, dennoch wird niemand gezwungen mitzuziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CryPosthuman (3. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine traurige Entwicklung, aber man hat sich diese Generation ja genau "herangezüchtet". Ich nenne sie immer die Handyklingeltongeneration, weil dort fing das Ganze ja an. Damals hat man die jungen Menschen schon daran gewöhnt, in dem man irgendwelche blödsinnigen Handyklingeltöne verkauft hat. Das ging dann immer weiter und weiter. Diese Generation spielt heute auch auf dem PC und der Konsole und macht da eben weiter. Ich kann z.B. immer nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn Menschen dafür bezahlen, dass der Charakter ein anderes Hemd trägt oder ähnliches. Da kommt man aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr heraus. Für diese Leute ist das normal, weil die gleich so erzogen wurden.
> Manche Spiele der heutigen Zeit wirken deshalb schon wie ein Einkaufszentrum, an dem zufällig noch ein Spiel dranhängt.
> Wie hier schon jemand schrieb, das Beste in der heutigen Zeit ist, wenn man einfach auf eine Goty wartet.



Yes, das EA-Boykott ist in vollem Gange...
Das zeigt leider, dass die ganzen Leute die hier und in ähnlichen Foren schreiben, sie kaufen keine EA-Produkte mehr, so hart in der Unterzahl sind, dass man sie als "irrelevant" bezeichnen könnte. Bzw. sie den Spielerzufluss nicht ausgeleichen können (was auch logisch klingt).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. November 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Retail-Verkäufe wurden also nicht berücksichtigt.
> Da der Retail-Markt bei Konsolen wichtiger ist, ist diese Statistik unrelevant für das Verhältnis Basisspiel zu DLC.



Auf  den Konsolen sieht es nicht anders aus. Bereits 2011, also schon in Zeiten von Microsoft Points, machten DLCs bei allen Publishern im Schnitt etwa 20 bis 40 Prozent des Gesamtumsatzes aus. Turning Point, also der Zeitpunkt wo man erstmals in der Videospielbranche mit kostenpflichtigen Zusatzinhalten mehr als mit den Basisspielen verdiente, wurde letztes Jahr im Weihnachtsgeschäft erreicht. Map-Packs, Skins oder am besten gleich mit dem Season Pass alles günstiger abdecken, ist eine (traurige) Entwicklung, die sich nicht erst seit gestern ankündigt, aber vor allem eine, von der sich keine Plattform freisprechen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2015)

Tja weil die Kiddies jeden Skin kaufen. Und irgend ein Kind in den USA hat doch für diverse Fifa-DLC (Ultima-Team) die Kreditkarte vom Vater glühen lassen und um die 8000 Dollar verheizt.

Daß so etwas in dem Umfang überhaupt angeboten wird/mögliich ist ist schon ein Unding.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2015)

Es geht leider in die falsche Richtung. Früher gab es große Spiele und nach 12-24 Monaten mal ein großes Addon. Heute gibts ein Spiel, der Seasonpaß kann vorbestellt werden, enthält teils nicht mal alle Addons. Dazu gibts sinnlose Skins, jede zusätzliche Map muß extra bezahlt werden....


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2015)

ich hasse es richtiggehend, wenn sich (einige) vertreter der älteren generation mal wieder aufplustern und die nachgeborenen als leicht beeinflussbar und letztendlich schlicht doof hinstellen.


----------



## Desotho (3. November 2015)

Es kommt halt immer auf den DLC an (was es teils auch etwas anstrengend macht). Ein Mass Effect Citadel war für mich sein Geld wert, andere dagegen nicht.
Und natürlich wird es auch doof bei DLCs die eigentlich ins Hauptspiel gehört hätten.

Aber wenn mir ein Spiel gut gefällt und es gibt gute DLCs dann kauf ich mir die.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab: Sag bei den Zahlen nochmal jemand, der PC sei unwichtig...[...]


Was hat jetzt der PC damit zutun? Dir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es DLCs seit jeher auf Konsolen gibt, oder?


----------



## Tamagotshi (3. November 2015)

Dann könte doch EA in Zukunft als Wiedergutmachung an die Spieler die sich geprellt fühlen durch die abzock DLC / Micro trans.  verhalten, alle Spiele in Zukunft umsonst zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn sie an den DLC's genug verdienen...........den von einigen giebt es für Vollpreisspiele oder überhaupt Spiele, schon lange keinen Cent mehr..........Aber ich glaube dann würden noch mehr "rausgeschnittene" Inhalte seperat verkauft werden. Vieleicht hat ja Gostgames es nun verstanden mit dem neuen NFS worauf es bei einem Erfolgreichen Spiel ankommt wenn man die Pläne vom neuen NFS so liest und es mit der unverschämten abzocke von Rivals vergleicht........aber ganz ehrlich ich traue dem Frieden mit dem neuen NFS nicht. Labbern können sie viel das sie keine Micro's und DLC's einbauen ich glaube diesen Betrügern kein Wort mehr und werde dort auch nichts mehr Kaufen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. November 2015)

Umfangreiche Story DLCs kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber für irgendwelche Waffen, Skins, Autos etc. bin ich wohl einfach zu alt.


----------



## Amosh (3. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt der PC damit zutun? Dir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es DLCs seit jeher auf Konsolen gibt, oder?


Es ging mir um die Gesamtumsatzzahlen..... Die sind in dem PDF ein paar Seiten vorher abgelichtet.


----------



## Batze (3. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hasse es richtiggehend, wenn sich (einige) vertreter der älteren generation mal wieder aufplustern und die nachgeborenen als leicht beeinflussbar und letztendlich schlicht doof hinstellen.



Wenn man sich die Entwicklung so anschaut, dann trift aber genau das so zu, natürlich nicht verallgemeinert auf alle, aber es trifft zu.


----------



## Amosh (3. November 2015)

Und warum? Nur weil sie eine andere Kaufentscheidung getroffen haben als du, die du nicht nachvollziehen kannst? Ist es denn dein Bier, was jemand mit seinem Geld macht?


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Es ging mir um die Gesamtumsatzzahlen..... Die sind in dem PDF ein paar Seiten vorher abgelichtet.


... in welchem genau? 

Auf der Investorenseite von EA sind ein paar .pdf Dateien verlinkt ... kurzer Hinweis welche genau du meinst und ich kann mir das mal genauer ansehen. Aber ohne den entpsrechenden Hinweis von dir las es sich eben so, als ob DLC Umsätze nur auf der PC Plattform gefahren werden.


----------



## Amosh (3. November 2015)

Ich meine die Q2 FY16 Slide Presentation. Seite 6.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2015)

... wobei du aber eine sehr eigenwillige Interpretation der Zahlen hast, oder? 

Die Umsätze im Bereich "PC and others" sind rückläufig, die Umsätze im Konsolenbereich explodieren förmlich. D.h. für mich ist der PC Markt vorhanden, logisch, aber aus Sicht von EA sicherlich nicht primär und ggf. sekundär Markt.

Wir alle wussten, das Konsolenumsätze deutlich über dem PC Umsätzen liegen, aber das jetzt langsam Mobil in die Regionen der PC Umsätze stößt ... nun ja. Vorallem unter Berücksichtigung: Mobile revenue reflects the sum total of revenue from Smart Phones and Feature Phones.  Handheld revenue, previously grouped with Feature Phones through Q4 FY14, is captured in PC & Other.

Keine wirklich tolle Entwicklung für uns PC Spieler.


----------



## Amosh (3. November 2015)

Die Entwicklung ist nicht schön für uns, dem stimme ich zu. Aber noch sind es ca. 25 % am Gesamtumsatz - ergo hat der PC (zusammen mit irgendwelchwn Handhelds) noch einen gewissen Stellenwert. Und man muss auch bedenken, dass sich bei den Konsolen immerhin 6 Stück wiederfinden.


----------



## billy336 (3. November 2015)

Scheiß pessimisten  - Wen interessiert noch wieviel Umsatz EA mit PC-Spielen macht. EA hat doch schon vor nem Jahrzehnt den PC den Bach runtergehen lassen. Daran die Entwicklung des PC zu messen ist in meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2015)

Es geht doch nicht darum dem PC Markt seine Berechtigung abzusprechen oder den Markt kleiner zu reden als er tatsächlich ist, es geht darum zu erklären, warum Publisher sich primär auf Konsolen konzentrieren und, scheinbar seit einiger Zeit, dem "mobile gaming market" und eben nicht mehr dem PC Markt.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Exar-K (3. November 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch fast ausschließlich dazu übergegangen, bei allen Spielen mit ausufernder DLC-Politik auf eine GotY/Komplettversion zu warten.
Die Wartezeit stört mich nicht sonderlich, da meine Liste an offenen Titeln sehr lang ist und dann einfach ein anderes Spiel vorgezogen wird.
Werde das von daher auch in Zukunft weiter so handhaben.


----------



## vavier (3. November 2015)

Den meisten scheint die Kernaussage des Artikels verlorengegangen zu sein. Es geht hier nicht um PC oder Konsole!  Es geht darum DAS DLC VERKÄUFE DOPPELT SO VIEL GELD MACHEN WIE DIE SPIELE SELBER !!
U nd dass ist die erschreckende Wende hier. Das veleitet alle publisher im Moment dazu Spiele wie z.B. Battlefront zu kreieren. Sprich ich bastel ein Spiel OHNE TEURE SINGELEPLAYER HANDLUNG (denn die kostet bei der Spieleentwicklung meistens das meiste), entferne dann noch vor release mögliche Zusatzinhalte (denn die verkaufe ich später teuer als DLCs) und mache somit den meisten Reibach weil meine idiotische Kundschaft auch noch fleissig kauft, was eigentlich früher zum Hauptspiel gehörte und nun als DLC ausgegeben wird. Der Trend zeichnet sich seit einiger Zeit ab, aber diese Quartals- Umsatzzahlen erschrecken. Das einzige was sich in Zukunkft ändern wird ist, das die Hersteller es nicht mehr so einfach machen werden, sachen wie z.b. den Herausgeschnitten HERO Modus bei Battlefront, welcher zu 100 Prozent als DLC kommen wird so einfach im Vorfeld am Sourcecode zu erkennen, so dass man nicht mehr so leicht sehen wird wo Sachen im Hauptspiel rausgenommen wurden um Sie später als DLC zu verkaufen. Traurige Spielelandschaft.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2015)

vavier ... sicher das du das gelesen und auch verstanden hast?

DLC Verkäufe machen nicht doppelt soviel Geld wie die Spiele ... die Umsätze von DLC Verkäufen sind höher als die reinen digitalen Spieledistributionen. D.h. hier meint EA die Verkäufe ihrer Spiele über Origin.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. November 2015)

Ich kaufe nur komplette Spiele.


----------



## rookyrook (3. November 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur komplette Spiele.



Genau meine Meinung. Dazu zählen natürlich auch die ganzen Patches. 
Wer Geduld hat, spart Geld & Nerven und gewinnt Spielspass.


----------



## Batze (3. November 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur komplette Spiele.



Also kaufst du gar nichts mehr und gehst jetzt schon einem anderem Hobby nach.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> vavier ... sicher das du das gelesen und auch verstanden hast?
> 
> DLC Verkäufe machen nicht doppelt soviel Geld wie die Spiele ... die Umsätze von DLC Verkäufen sind höher als die reinen digitalen Spieledistributionen. D.h. hier meint EA die Verkäufe ihrer Spiele über Origin.



Diese letzte, kleine Hürde packen wir auch noch.^^ Die digitale Distribution ist mit der Brechstange auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## martinsan (3. November 2015)

Wenn die Zahlen hier richtig interpretiere, hat EA im Grossen und Ganzen 70% Marge. Der Cashflow liegt bei 1.2 Mia. ... Nett. 
Ich mach mal überspitzt ein paar Überlegungen:
Wenn man EA keinen Gewinn mehr zuschreiben will, muss man wohl warten bis deren Spiele unter 30% des Neupreises liegen (im digitalen Bereich zumindest) Retail muss die Marge tiefer sein.
EA könnte (theoretisch) zwei Triple A Spiele bzw. deren Entwicklung bar bezahlen im Format von GTA5 und hätte noch was über. Netter. 
Muss EA aber nicht. Wir kaufen ja ihre Bananenprodukte (reift beim Kunden) bei Ihnen und erst noch die halbvolle Schachtel, den Rest gibt's später als DLC. Am nettesten..... o_0


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also kaufst du gar nichts mehr und gehst jetzt schon einem anderem Hobby nach.



Nicht ganz  . Zwar widme ich einen Großteil meiner Freizeit inzwischen anderen Hobbys aber noch sitze ich auf einem großen Stapel ungespielter Spiele. Bis ich den durch habe, sind die Spiele, die heute rauskommen auch "komplett".


----------



## billy336 (3. November 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz  . Zwar widme ich einen Großteil meiner Freizeit inzwischen anderen Hobbys aber noch sitze ich auf einem großen Stapel ungespielter Spiele. Bis ich den durch habe sind die Spiele, die heute rauskommen auch "komplett".



Du machst es richtig. Ich habe an Spielen die vor ein paar Jahren erschienen sind heute viel mehr Spass sie das erste mal zu spielen. Kaum Bugs, alles dabei. Sogar Multiplayer scheint bei vielen ausgereifter und auf den Servern tummeln sich nicht mehr so viele halbstarke mit großer Klappe rum sondern Leute die das Spiel ernst nehmen. Genauso sollte man es machen...


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Entwicklung so anschaut, dann trift aber genau das so zu, natürlich nicht verallgemeinert auf alle, aber es trifft zu.



aha, und du warst in deiner jugend/kindheit natürlich schlauer und weniger beeinflussbar. 
natürlich. 
was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen leuten, die nicht existente star citizen- raumschiffe oä kaufen? sind die auch alle doof? weil "kiddies" sind das ja in aller regel eher nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. November 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Und warum? Nur weil sie eine andere Kaufentscheidung getroffen haben als du, die du nicht nachvollziehen kannst? Ist es denn dein Bier, was jemand mit seinem Geld macht?


Eben. Einfach nicht kaufen. Fertig.  
So macht man es richtig.



Bonkic schrieb:


> aha, und du warst in deiner jugend/kindheit natürlich schlauer und weniger beeinflussbar.
> natürlich.
> was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen leuten, die nicht existente star citizen- raumschiffe oä kaufen? sind die auch alle doof? weil "kiddies" sind das ja in aller regel eher nicht.


Ja ne, die sind eben nicht doof. Weil Star Citizen und so. *ironie*


----------



## Loosa (3. November 2015)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass DLCs doppelt so viel bringen wie die Spiele selbst. Bis auf Train Simulator und so dachte ich nicht, dass es zu Einzelspielen  so viele und so teure Extras gibt. 

Kein Wunder, dass die Hersteller sich das nicht nehmen lassen. Immerhin ist es positiv für die Angestellten weil es die Übergangsphase zu neuen Projekten überbrücken hilft. Ich kaufe mir sowas trotzdem höchstens nachträglich im Gesamtpaket.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hasse es richtiggehend, wenn sich (einige) vertreter der älteren generation mal wieder aufplustern und die nachgeborenen als leicht beeinflussbar und letztendlich schlicht doof hinstellen.



Mein Opa hatte früher allmonatlich immer seine Briefmarken bekommen. Also so vor mehreren Jahrzehnten.
Jaja, so fing das alles an.    Wenigstens waren Philatelisten relativ leise...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hasse es richtiggehend, wenn sich (einige) vertreter der älteren generation mal wieder aufplustern und die nachgeborenen als leicht beeinflussbar und letztendlich schlicht doof hinstellen.



Also dass sie doof sind, das hat keiner hier geschrieben und auch ich habe es nicht so gemeint. Es geht eher darum, dass man nicht mit Geld umgehen kann.
Hat zwar nur indirekt damit zu tun, aber hier mal 2 Links dazu:
Schulden bei Jugendlichen - Alles nur auf Pump - Geld - Süddeutsche.de
Immer mehr junge Deutsche haben Schulden - DIE WELT


----------



## Tori1 (4. November 2015)

Das ist eine extrem schlechte Nachricht


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass DLCs doppelt so viel bringen wie die Spiele selbst. Bis auf Train Simulator und so dachte ich nicht, dass es zu Einzelspielen  so viele und so teure Extras gibt. [...]


Arrrgh ... die bringen nicht mehr als die Spiele selbst. 

DLCs bringen mehr Umsatz als die reinen digitalen Verkäufe bei EA. Damit ist das Retailgeschäft, was ja bei Konsolen immer noch sehr groß ist, komplett außen vor.


----------



## Loosa (4. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, dass man nicht mit Geld umgehen kann.
> Hat zwar nur indirekt damit zu tun, aber hier mal 2 Links dazu:
> Schulden bei Jugendlichen - Alles nur auf Pump - Geld - Süddeutsche.de
> Immer mehr junge Deutsche haben Schulden - DIE WELT



Ähnliche Schlagzeilen gibt es aber auch von der anderen Altersgruppe.

Zunehmend mehr Rentner verschuldet | Neue Westfälische
Schuldenfalle: Viele Rentner müssen Altersarmut wie Janson fürchten - DIE WELT

Andere Gründe, aber...

Früher hatten Jugendliche auch einfach nicht so viele Möglichkeiten sich zu verschulden. Handyverträge, Abofallen, Null-Prozent-Finanzierung für jeden Mist. Wenn früher in der Ausbildung das Konto leer war hat man das sofort gemerkt. Heute kann man schon 20k Miese haben bevor man den Schuldenberg sieht - und daran zerschellt.
Das liegt nicht nur an plötzlicher Unfähigkeit der Jugend.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2015)

Es liegt aber auch an den steigenden Kosten und den stagnierenden Gehältern bzw. Einnahmen. Abgesehen mal von Dingen wie Krediten zu 0% oder Handyverträgen. Altere Leuten z.B. bekommen teils niedrige Renten aber die Ausgaben für Miete und Co. steigen zuverlässig.


----------

